# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  برشلونه فى ارسنال

## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*والان بداية المتعه من الفريقين الكبيرين وملوك المتعه والابداع حيث كانت مباراة الذهاب قد انتهت 2-1 لارسنال
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*ربع الساعه والنتيجة كما هى
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*هجمه خطيره تضيع لبدرو
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*30دقيقة والنتيجة صفر صفر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مبارة صعبة جداً
واتخيل الفريقين معجب بيهم
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*ميسى والهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

مبارة صعبة جداً
واتخيل الفريقين معجب بيهم



 وانا مثلك العزيز رياض
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*نهاية الشوط الاول وارسنال ولا هجمة خطرة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اتمني التقدم اكثر واكثر لبرشلونة 
لانه قادر علي المواصلة 
ونزع الكاس من بقية الفرق
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*ارسنال وهدف التعديل
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*شاختار 2 روما صفر
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*الكرت الاحمر لفان بيرسي
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*الدقيقة 68وتشافي والهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*فى السبعين وضربة جزاء لبرشلونة والهدف الثالث لميسى
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ياخي انتو مريحين تب
الرابع ويييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*عقبال   الرابع   أنشاء   الله
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*شاختار والهدف الثالث اذا شاختار اول المتاهلين
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كورة  برشلونه    هل  أنتهت   ولا  شغاله  لسه   وكم  النتيجة
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*برشلونة لدور الثمانية مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
والف هاردلك ارسنال يا كبير حظك قاسي جداجدا
تصبحونا على خير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ساهرت برواقه يافائز يابختك والله عندك قلب تدخل النت وتشوف مباراة برشلونة
نحنا قفلنا كل حاجه عشان نشوف البارسا الرائع وميسي الاروع حتى النور قفلناهو

*

----------


## fanan

*متعة المتعه
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ساهرت برواقه يافائز يابختك والله عندك قلب تدخل النت وتشوف مباراة برشلونة
نحنا قفلنا كل حاجه عشان نشوف البارسا الرائع وميسي الاروع حتى النور قفلناهو




 مبروك كسلاوى فعلا ميسي بستاهل يقفل ليه اى حاجة
                        	*

----------

